#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-16
<Burgundavia> robitaille: long time, no see
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-17
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<shawarma> Can any of you change the calendar on the fridge?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-18
<shawarma> Anyone around that can change the contents of the calendar?
<shawarma> The sprint is listed as "Fiesty Developer Sprint". It should of course be "Feisty Developer Spring".
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-19
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Wiki Weekend - your chance to contribute to Ubuntu documentation <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/719>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #28 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/720>
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-01-20
<pochu> hi
<pochu> is anybody here?
<pochu> I've seen that in the calendar (http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event) it says Fiesty instead of Feisty
<pochu> please correct this typo
<pochu> :-)
<pochu> thanks!
<jenda> hello
<jenda> You guys think Ubuntu Trivia quizzes could be made a bit more popular through fridge?
<jenda> We have a quiz every week (almost) and each quiz has a prize: so far mostly ubuntu posters, one book, next time Ubuntu DVD and lots of stickers coming (cheaper to ship ;))
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Ubuntu US LoCo Team Mentor Meeting <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/731>
<ubotu> New on thefridge: Free Geek Burgled <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/648>
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-14
<boredandblogging> anyone around?
<boredandblogging> can someone publish dholbach's packaging session: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1293
<beuno> boredandblogging, published
<boredandblogging> beuno: thanks
<beuno> :D
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-16
<newz2000> hi, I'm going to take the fridge offline for a few minutes here shortly
<newz2000> I'm going to do a little prep first and offline time should be under 5min
<newz2000> ok, fridge is going offline, this should not take long
<newz2000> ok, should be back online now
<newz2000> 10m. :-/ longer than I'd expected.
<boredandblogging> newz2000: do anything fun to it?
<newz2000> no, just patching to the latest release. There were some security updates though none critical that affect us.
<Rinchen> ah, fridge love
<Rinchen> We could use more fridge love there newz2000  :-)
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> there will be a new ubuntu* theme soon. Will be my best yet and can be used on the fridge to great affect I think.
<Rinchen> nifty. I look forward to that.
<Rinchen> I wonder what happened to that proposed restructuring of objects that was brought up on the list.  boredandblogging do you know?
<boredandblogging> Rinchen: i never did anything with it
<Rinchen> and I was so excited to see it happen to!
<boredandblogging> what would be the next steps?
<Rinchen> for you to do it.
<boredandblogging> someone needs to probably clean up the css and theme in general, *cough* newz2000 *cough*
<Rinchen> newz2000, do you now if we can put the fridge in maint mode? I think we can right?
<Rinchen> so long as we're logged in as an admin
<newz2000> yes, I just had it in maintenance mode
<Rinchen> I mean us normal fridge people, not you :-D
<newz2000> oh, no, I doubt it
<newz2000> what do you need to do?
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, created a new layout
<newz2000> the blue one?
<Rinchen> ya
<Rinchen> it's a scheme and layout change
<Rinchen> I'm interested in the layout
<newz2000> I think that you can setup drupal so that special users can change their theme
<newz2000> if you want to install it and see how it looks you could do it like that I think.
<newz2000> boredandblogging: regarding css cleanup, wait till you see what I've done, its nice.
<newz2000> switching to fixed width, which simplifies things dramatically, and using blueprint which simplifies even more
<boredandblogging> oh sweet
<newz2000> if you want to use the blue theme on fridge I'm game.
<boredandblogging> can we try it out?
<newz2000> where's the theme at?
<boredandblogging> ahh crap
<boredandblogging> its not checked in
<boredandblogging> let me zip it up and send it to you
<newz2000> ok
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, you should dump that in bzr and push it to the fridge project on LP
<Rinchen> hint
 * Rinchen smiles.
<newz2000> that wasn't a hint
<newz2000> you should have said, "it'd be nice to have that in a bzr branch on LP"
<Rinchen> ok
<Rinchen> boredandblogging, what newz2000 said ;-)
<boredandblogging> lol
<boredandblogging> yeah, I know
<boredandblogging> newz2000: sent to you
<boredandblogging> it was sitting in a dreamhost account
<boredandblogging> doubt bzr is installed
<newz2000> I'll check it in
<newz2000> things are moving slow on my PC today, so give me a few min
<newz2000> nick, did you pick the name "lite jazz"?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: lol, no
<boredandblogging> the theme is from here: http://www.roopletheme.com/
<newz2000> I've never used a settings.php file in a theme before, did you do that or did that just come from whoever made the original?
<boredandblogging> newz2000: original
<boredandblogging> i made very few changes, trying to get the header to look decent (which was a failure), some CSS changes
<newz2000> I think the header will require new imagery
<newz2000> boredandblogging: if you'd like to fiddle with it, I can send you my original svg file. If you'd rather not, I can fiddle with it later this week.
<boredandblogging> newz2000: its all you
<boredandblogging> my graphics skills suck
<boredandblogging> minus the header, I would like to fiddle around with it using some real fridge content and see
<boredandblogging> how it looks
<newz2000> ok, I'll give it a shot.
<newz2000> just pushing now
<boredandblogging> cool
 * newz2000 can't remember how to do it and resorts to scp
<boredandblogging> heh
<newz2000> ok, when you log in now, you should be able to edit your user account and choose litejazz as your theme.
<boredandblogging> the right needed to be turned on, I turned it on for administrators
<boredandblogging> would it bother anyone if I aggregated a couple of feeds on the fridge to test out the theme?
<boredandblogging> we can always delete it later
<Rinchen> which ones?
<newz2000> you may not be able to
<newz2000> that machine is firewalled
<boredandblogging> i was thinking of the security updates
<boredandblogging> and one more
<boredandblogging> forums maybe
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-01-17
<coolbhavi> hello
<coolbhavi> I am bhavani shankar an ubuntu member
<coolbhavi> I'd like to be a part of fridge team
<coolbhavi> I like writing...
<coolbhavi> since its a restricted team.. tips on joining please anyone
<Rinchen> well that's a bummer.  Bhavi timed out
